# Some Decent Reading



## Telcontar (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello folks,

I've been using this site as a resource for years. It's got some good points when it comes to medieval-type societies (or really any society) and you might be interested in taking a look. It's meant as game-design oriented but the principles are good for anyone looking to create a realistic setting.

I'm referring primarily to the Food Basis, Economy, and Weapons topics.

Just thought I'd share it with you.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the website Telcontar!


----------

